# What will you be shooting Dave C?



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I was wondering which bow and cam you would be shooting this year, or have you decided on one yet? Also, what is your feeling on Axle to Axle length for a target bow? Is longer better and why?
Thanks


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Dave's Bow*

Dave may not find this post. He is shooting the Ultratec with LX Limbs and the spiral cams. He prefers the LX limbs because they fit him well with his high anchor. Generally he recommends limbs proportional to your draw length. Short draw = XT 2000, Avg draw=LX3000. I don't think he has made his mind up about the spiral vs cam and half. He shot a 449 Vegas round last weekend in NH with the spiral cams but I think he plans to compare them with the cam and half and will go with the one that produces the best results for him. The Spiral cam is very harsh and not for everyone.
Jbird


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

Dave has a relatively low anchor. Not a high one.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Huh?*

Jim,
You must be thinking about a different Dave. I shoot with him regularly and he anchors high on his face and he told me the reason he likes the 44" a to a is because of his high anchor.
Jay


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

Jbird-
Dave corrected you on the Easton forum a few weeks back. He shoots a low anchor.



> Originally posted by Dave Cousins:
> [QB]Sorry jbird, you mean a low anchor. I prefer not to bend my neck to get to the string. There for I opt to go with the longer axel to axel bows 43.5"-45".[/QB]


Good Luck and Safe Shootin'.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

"High" and "low" are relative terms. His anchor looks to me to be at the lower end of the range used by hand-held release shooters..


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Opps!*

You are correct! I missunderstood what he said. When you watch him from the side, it looks like his fingers are well up on his face but the d-loop is indeed down low. At any rate, he chooses the LX limbs because of his anchor. At least I got that part right.
LOL.
Jbird


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Hey look at that, I knew if I stood near Dave often enough I'd maybe get into a pic someday, lol   !

>>------->


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

CHPro;

That will teach you, if you stand by Dave - you have to suck in your gut - damn paparazzi...



-CG


----------



## archerygal (Oct 31, 2002)

Nice legs, though! lol


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

CG, that's only an illusion. Dave's so dang skinny that just standing next to him makes me look 50# or so bigger than I really am  ! Add to that the fact that the camera adds at least another 20#............... Plus I'm in my "looking through the binos" stance.................. Let's see, that puts me down to about 180#, yeah, that sounds about right (20 years ago or thereabouts, lol). Hey, can't be all bad, you should see the people arguing over who gets to shoot next to me when its windy  !

>>------>


----------



## crawpytime1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*vegas round*

when u say dave shot a vegas round of 449 is that good. i have never shot a vegas round but it was my understanding that it went 300,600 and 900. did he only shoot a partial 3 round or is there another kind of scoring i'm not up to date with. the reason i ask is because i shot a ultratec with the spiral and it shot great, but after about 30 arrows it started to wear me out like the master cams of two years ago. i know a lot of the 3-d pros are shooting the sprial but i just figured it was beacause of the speed.


----------



## Chris Glass (Aug 3, 2002)

Crawpy,


There is also a round called a 450 vegas round, its just like it sounds, you shoot 45 arrows still at the big ten, and the little ones are X's!


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*450 Vegas Round*

Crawpytime,
Chris is correct. We were shooting a 450 round with 15 ends of three arrows each. 449 is a great score for that round.
Jbird


----------



## USA Bowhunter (Oct 16, 2002)

which arrow rest will dave be shooting for indoors/outdoors?


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Rest*

Dave has been shooting a NAP 3000 rest with his own tuner blade design marketed under the name "Best Blade". These are available thru Lancaster.


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

CHPro;

If you have a good rationalization stick with it - sometimes it feels better than the truth..



Not that I would complain, I have learned to appriciate a good wind blocker.



-CG

PS - I am not exactly "Areo" either


----------

